# How clean is your interior?



## Michael

*NOTE:* I realize the irony of having a 'Post Your Computer' thread in another section, but this is subtly different.. so, humor me 

My PC was a pre-built, less the items I've added/replaced, so it was a mess in there! I went through and power-cleaned it tonight.. I re-routed a lot of wires.

Let me know what you think, and post your own clean, or messy, interior


----------



## ThatGuy16

looks good, i need to take some new pics since i done alot of reworking the wires and all, i ran out of plastic ties but ill get some lol. I found the best way is to run most wires behind the mobo tray if your case has the the room.


----------



## The_Other_One

Haha, clean enough   I was going to route the spare power cables on the other side of the case, but the edge felt rather sharp.  I was afraid it might dig into the wires over time...  Though the wires might not be spotless, I do try and clean the case and filters every couple of months.


----------



## skidude

I am TERRIBLE with cable management. I try really hard to make it look good, but I always end up with a bunch of wires sticking out or cramped together. I bought a new case and a PSU with modular cables and sleeved cables, so we'll see what it looks like.


----------



## MixedLogik

I would post a pic but I can't find mine. But it is very neat. Im a neat person, I clean the dust out. And I use tie wraps around my wires. I have excellent fan vents.


----------



## cheburns

I have cables (audio and i believe firewire) that have to stretch from my front panel to the back bottom (under the pci slots) of my mobo so it makes keeping all the wires nice and out of the way IMPOSSIBLE... anyone else have that?


----------



## skidude

Here's a pic of my case from about 4 months ago (It's gotten much better since then but jut to give you an idea) Surprisingly my temps were actually pretty good.


----------



## diduknowthat

Wow that's really clean! I've basically given up trying to organize my wires, the P180B is almost impossible to do!


----------



## elitehacker

Oh man, you all make me look bad.  My computer is filled to its bream with dust, I just don't have time to clean it.


----------



## Michael

Don't feel bad, my other tower is a mess! This one is newer, with recently upgraded parts.. so I felt the need to clean it up quite a bit.

Onto my other case soon


----------



## OvenMaster

I've got a compact eMachines case, and an Antec PSU with more wires than I need. I have to bundle up the wires as best I can, try to tie them out of the way, and still try to move them aside for air flow. The hard drive ribbon cables don't help, and I can't use rounded ones because then the case wouldn't close. It's also wicked dusty, and the air filters get clogged within a month. I blow everything out like twice a year.

I'd love a big new case, but the space for the PC is just too short. 

Tom


----------



## PabloTeK

The eMachines case I was actually quite clean, although the carpet was a beggar for holding dust and this (Jeantech) case is spotless because of a lack of an intake, just 4 exhaust fans. Although I'm thinking an Antec 900 should be alright despite the fact the fans create force 10 gales. (not literally)


----------



## Michael

eMachines D2823

Before;







After;





Still a bit to do, it's kind of dusty in there.. and I need to pickup some more zip ties


----------



## skidude

Very nice clean up!


----------



## skidude

An updated pic of my case interior, please forgive the bad quality, I had to take this on my phone since my digital camera is broken


----------



## OvenMaster

makmillion said:


> eMachines D2823
> After;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a bit to do, it's kind of dusty in there.. and I need to pickup some more zip ties



Thank you for this. Looks like I've got a lot of work to do... I never thought of trying to thread the IDE ribbon cable _through_ the drive cage!
Tom


----------



## INTELCRAZY

A few little specs in the corner, which were brushed out after this... Just installed the 8800GTX earlier... THAT CARD IS FLIPPIN' AWESOME and big, even for a P180..






Update: Just if you're wondering, my computer was on during this photo and all fans were running, to prove look at the Blue lights on the front fan. My camera's shutter speed is pretty quick, I am leaving it on P-mode, whatever that means....


----------



## skidude

How big is that GTX in terms of numbers?


----------



## oscaryu1

^ Think it was like 10 inches long? 

Eh... post mine later    Cable management wasnt an biggy till I saw some of these photos... post mine later


----------



## INTELCRAZY

It's 11", hmm...there's something to be proud of......


----------



## Short Ram Air

INTELCRAZY said:


> It's 11", hmm...there's something to be proud of......



dayum... an 11" e-penis 

I'll get pics after I reroute...


----------



## ThatGuy16

I dont think i have ever had so much fun with zip ties


----------



## PabloTeK

Very nice job all of you. I like that NZXT's idea to have the wires behind the motherboard tray. Same as the Antec I know but the NZXT looks quirkier!


----------



## wafflez

intel, did you put your cpu cable behind your motherboard?


----------



## ThatGuy16

GCR said:


> Very nice job all of you. I like that NZXT's idea to have the wires behind the motherboard tray. Same as the Antec I know but the NZXT looks quirkier!



Thanks, its a little tight... but i made it work


----------



## taylormsj

Heres what mine used to be like...






Here is the insides now...






Ive tried to get as much as i could behind the drive cages, Would look a lot nicer if i didnt have to have a back up molex sonneted to the middle of the mobo for my sli.

What you guys think  - anything i could move around ?

PS Bradan's interior is so clean he should hop on this thread


----------



## ETSA

I don't have recent pic's, but I take out all my filters and fans and rinse/wipe them off and used compressed air to clean it out on a fairly regular basis, try to keep it looking new.  My cables are always a little messy...


----------



## Short Ram Air

I tried...


----------



## Drunkship

Hmm, wow very nice guys.  I'm in the middle of my first build and I can only imagine how hard it is going to be tidying up all the wires.  I figure I'll hook up everything first to see if it works and I plugged everything in right, then go back and clean it up.


----------



## jutnm

my setup, i just need my 8800 gts and 1 more 180 mm fan


----------



## cheburns

taylor... do you get better temps with that zalman facing down towards the video card or blowing straight out the back exhaust.  I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to have my fans set-up when I get my zalman 9700.


----------



## RedTab

jutnm said:


> my setup, i just need my 8800 gts and 1 more 180 mm fan



wow ur motherboard is so cute ^^


----------



## Drunkship

cheburns said:


> taylor... do you get better temps with that zalman facing down towards the video card or blowing straight out the back exhaust.  I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to have my fans set-up when I get my zalman 9700.



Yeah, I am a little confused about that too.  I installed my 9700 last night and I hope I put it in the best way, haha.


----------



## Short Ram Air

you put it so the airflow is facing twards the back out the exhaust fan


----------



## ThatGuy16

Short Ram Air said:


> you put it so the airflow is facing twards the back out the exhaust fan



Exaclty, as long as it is blowing toward an exhaust fan its fine. You can see how mine is...


----------



## Short Ram Air

Short Ram Air said:


> I tried...



bump for comments?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Short Ram Air said:


> bump for comments?



Looks good, what are your specs?


----------



## cheburns

The only reason I ask about which way to point the zalman is because I have a vent like just to the rear and on the side next to my cpu (currently where my stock amd cpu fan blows out of (75% overlap)) and I was thinking about putting an 80mm fan in there pushing air into the case... but would it help because the air would just be pushed by the zalman to the back and sucked out the exhaust right... so it would essentially do nothing?


----------



## Short Ram Air

ThatGuy16 said:


> Looks good, what are your specs?



in sig?


----------



## ThatGuy16

cheburns said:


> The only reason I ask about which way to point the zalman is because I have a vent like just to the rear and on the side next to my cpu (currently where my stock amd cpu fan blows out of (75% overlap)) and I was thinking about putting an 80mm fan in there pushing air into the case... but would it help because the air would just be pushed by the zalman to the back and sucked out the exhaust right... so it would essentially do nothing?


Well, you dont want it to be intake if its going to be blowing against the zalman, you would need it exhaust so it can carry the warm air the zalman is blowing out of the case, If im following you...

like this


----------



## ThatGuy16

Short Ram Air said:


> in sig?



O, the last post didn't show your sig... odd


----------



## cheburns

i got you thatguy, but picture a vent that is half over the zalman and half behind it... thats what I have.  I'm wondering if its worth putting a fan in there and if so should it push air in or suck it out... because the zalman already blows straight at an exhaust fan


----------



## ThatGuy16

Are you talking about the side with the duct? i would have it blowing in if thats what your talking about.


----------



## taylormsj

In answer to your questions - i have better temps (cou and system wise with teh zalman in the newer picture, because all the hot air is beign exhausted from the case, when i run a game or stress test i can feel the cool air at the back change to hot air - so i know its doing some good


----------



## Short Ram Air

ThatGuy16 said:


> O, the last post didn't show your sig... odd



cause I just made it after I posted that


----------



## Michael

Revised interior.. 

I justed installed a sleeving kit, UV Blue.. but I've got to pick up some more UV Blue shrink tubing to finish it off.. it's a little rough for now.

I'm also keeping the wires hanging as is because I'm picking up a new case soon 












Like I said, it's not completely done.. but it's getting there


----------



## ThatGuy16

I like the UV stuff, i thought about getting some instead of the regular cathodes but i don't have to much UV reactive stuff


----------



## INTELCRAZY

makmillion said:


> Revised interior..
> 
> I justed installed a sleeving kit, UV Blue.. but I've got to pick up some more UV Blue shrink tubing to finish it off.. it's a little rough for now.
> 
> I'm also keeping the wires hanging as is because I'm picking up a new case soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's not completely done.. but it's getting there



That is tight.... Need a new vid card, eh?


----------



## Michael

I don't have a cathode/UV light either  .. I just put the black light up to my case to show that it glows, but I am ordering a single blue UV emitting cathode on Friday. 

You can get colored cathode lights that emit UV's.. they're slightly more dull than a standard cathode, though.. but they're about the same price.



INTELCRAZY said:


> That is tight.... Need a new vid card, eh?



Actually, I just bought it.. that's the 7600GT. Works perfect for my needs


----------



## INTELCRAZY

makmillion said:


> I don't have a cathode/UV light either  .. I just put the black light up to my case to show that it glows, but I am ordering a single blue UV emitting cathode on Friday.
> 
> You can get colored cathode lights that emit UV's.. they're slightly more dull than a standard cathode, though.. but they're about the same price.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I just bought it.. that's the 7600GT. Works perfect for my needs



I just didn't see the htsnk on it that well, 7600GT is a mean card for its price...


----------



## Jet

Some rather old pictures..


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Jet said:


> Some rather old pictures..



What board is that? I know it's Intel.... My first and last Intel board was the DG965WH... bent capacitors after shipped and buggy drivers for XP, unstable after running idle overnight.


----------



## Michael

This pic isn't much better.. but it's the best angle I could get


----------



## ThatGuy16

Update for me aswell i guess, or a downgrade 

As much as i would love to say it, this is the best its ganna get! there are tons of cables behind the mobo tray, and between the controller and the switch panel they just add more wires to the bunch   the cathode box and that small fan controller are hidden when the panel is on.





I swaped to the panel without the LCD, im still trying to decide if i want to keep 
Oh yeah, im still kickin the x800xl... can't wait for a 8800 but i can play all my current games maxed out with this beast


----------



## Michael

ThatGuy16 said:


> Update for me aswell i guess, or a downgrade
> 
> As much as i would love to say it, this is the best its ganna get! there are tons of cables behind the mobo tray, and between the controller and the switch panel they just add more wires to the bunch   the cathode box and that small fan controller are hidden when the panel is on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swaped to the panel without the LCD, im still trying to decide if i want to keep
> Oh yeah, im still kickin the x800xl... can't wait for a 8800 but i can play all my current games maxed out with this beast



Only 1x HDD 

Looks great, otherwise 

I'm still debating on whether or not to get the apollo... if I do, it'd probably be Silver/Black, or solid black.. how's that case? ..does it feel nice and roomy??


----------



## ThatGuy16

makmillion said:


> Only 1x HDD
> 
> Looks great, otherwise
> 
> I'm still debating on whether or not to get the apollo... if I do, it'd probably be Silver/Black, or solid black.. how's that case? ..does it feel nice and roomy??



1 hdd? shoot, ill NEVER use 320gigs... lol

I love the case, its made out of steel so its a little heavy and not flemsy at all, and more than enough room. I got orange because i got sick of seeing nothing but black and silver cases


----------



## Zangetsu




----------



## codeman0013

I envy you all as my case with my setup is impossible to make look anybetter then it does and it looks like shit lol! I have tried in the past to wiretie it and everything but i just cant ever seem to get it right.. I need a new case and some new parts but i just bought a house and am getting married in less then a year  so i cant really afford that.


----------



## Zangetsu

Good luck with your marriage, and don't waste your money on cases and shit if you need that money for something else(more important).

Zangetsu


----------



## taylormsj

Zangetsu said:


>




Looks good but im sure you could do something to the 24 pin mobo plug as its blocking air to the cpu heatsink


----------



## Short Ram Air

taylormsj said:


> Looks good but im sure you could do something to the 24 pin mobo plug as its blocking air to the cpu heatsink



that and take that cluster of wires and put them behind the motherboard tray


----------



## Jet

INTELCRAZY said:


> What board is that? I know it's Intel.... My first and last Intel board was the DG965WH... bent capacitors after shipped and buggy drivers for XP, unstable after running idle overnight.



It is an Intel D945PSN. Right now I have an ASUS P5B, I'm trying to sell my older Intel components and upgrade to a Core 2 Duo processor, but on a strict budget


----------



## Bradan

i redid mine today after seeing these pics, thanks guys 



here is what i had. with the flash on.



















new pics will be on l8er


----------



## Zangetsu

taylormsj said:


> Looks good but im sure you could do something to the 24 pin mobo plug as its blocking air to the cpu heatsink





Yeah I know :/ Although my temperatures are ok, I want to do something about but I don't know what.

Zangetsu


----------



## taylormsj

Bradan ive always liked your interior. I like the 80 mm fan blowing onto the hard drive. Does this move much air? I ask because its attached to the bottom of the case so i wouldhave thought it didnt have any air to pull through.

Hope thats not too confusing


----------



## taylormsj

Zangetsu said:


> Yeah I know :/ Although my temperatures are ok, I want to do something about but I don't know what.
> 
> Zangetsu




Grab that and the 4 pin 12 v cable and tie them up to the roof of the case or top of psu somehow or edge of motherboard?


----------



## Shane

heres mine...i just cant be bothred


----------



## Michael

Nevakonaza said:


> heres mine...i just cant be bothred



I'm trying to figure on why you're HDD is mounted like that


----------



## Bradan

taylormsj said:


> Bradan ive always liked your interior. I like the 80 mm fan blowing onto the hard drive. Does this move much air? I ask because its attached to the bottom of the case so i wouldhave thought it didnt have any air to pull through.
> 
> Hope thats not too confusing



thanks!!!  means allot

actually it moves quite a bit of air. it moves 26cfm, because i can set it on medium, opposed to the 120mm on low at 39cfm.

my case has 4 hard plastic feet and i made a riser for the case to get it off the carpet about an inch, doesnt impede any flow anymore. ill take some pics once i get batteries for the camera. 

well you can kind of see it in the second sig pic. its a piece of wood under my case.

** just noticed we you beat me by a couple hudnred 3dmarks , gaming for us is similar , hah**

one more thing, my hdd runs at 27'c, dont know if thats good but the room temp is 22'c


----------



## Bradan

old pc components look so sketchy


----------



## Drunkship

Here's a quick shot of my new rig. It's just on the extra table I had until I move into my dorm in a couple weeks. I tried to do some cable management but I'll do some more once I get settled in...

My Rig's Specs:

Monitor....................22" Samsung 226BW widescreen
Case.......................Antec Nine Hundred
CPU........................Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 w/ Zalman CNPS 9700
MoBo......................Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3
HDD........................Western Digital Raptor 150GB
OD.........................Lite-On LH-20A1S
GFX........................EVGA NVIDIA e-GeForce 8800GTS 320MB
RAM.......................4 GB Corsair XM2 DDR2 (4 x 1 GB)
PSU........................OCZ GameXStream 600 Watts
Speakers.................Logitech 5.1 THX Z-5300e 280 RMS Watts
OS.........................Windows Vista 64-Bit Home Premium

My Rig:


----------



## taylormsj

Bradan said:


> thanks!!!  means allot
> 
> actually it moves quite a bit of air. it moves 26cfm, because i can set it on medium, opposed to the 120mm on low at 39cfm.
> 
> my case has 4 hard plastic feet and i made a riser for the case to get it off the carpet about an inch, doesnt impede any flow anymore. ill take some pics once i get batteries for the camera.
> 
> well you can kind of see it in the second sig pic. its a piece of wood under my case.
> 
> ** just noticed we you beat me by a couple hudnred 3dmarks , gaming for us is similar , hah**
> 
> one more thing, my hdd runs at 27'c, dont know if thats good but the room temp is 22'c



That was my old 3d mark score with my sli'ed 7600gt - crap for gaming but realy good for benchmarks - id probably get like 4000 now with new graphics card (1950) 

My hard drive is normally around 30 - 36 C so yeh that is good
but i keep it at the bottom of the cages for a clean case, cb to move it up and add fan now 

My graphics card seems to be so short compared to everyone elses 1950 pro. Its like half the size lol.


----------



## taylormsj

Drunkship said:


> Here's a quick shot of my new rig. It's just on the extra table I had until I move into my dorm in a couple weeks. I tried to do some cable management but I'll do some more once I get settled in...
> 
> My Rig's Specs:
> 
> Monitor....................22" Samsung 226BW widescreen
> Case.......................Antec Nine Hundred
> CPU........................Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 w/ Zalman CNPS 9700
> MoBo......................Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3
> HDD........................Western Digital Raptor 150GB
> OD.........................Lite-On LH-20A1S
> GFX........................EVGA NVIDIA e-GeForce 8800GTS 320MB
> RAM.......................4 GB Corsair XM2 DDR2 (4 x 1 GB)
> PSU........................OCZ GameXStream 600 Watts
> Speakers.................Logitech 5.1 THX Z-5300e 280 RMS Watts
> OS.........................Windows Vista 64-Bit Home Premium
> 
> My Rig:



Very clean desktop i like it.

No offense on your part but i hate the antec 900 for the reson that it is impossible to control the birds nest of the psu at the bottom , although it doesnt look untidy.

EDIT nice camera - managing to capture the zalman's fan with no blur woah


----------



## Michael

Another small update... soon, I'll have my new case and those cables won't look so long


----------



## Shane

makmillion said:


> I'm trying to figure on why you're HDD is mounted like that



i dunno tbh,But its kept quite coolwhere it is because theres little ventilation holes in the front


----------



## Drunkship

taylormsj said:


> Very clean desktop i like it.
> 
> No offense on your part but i hate the antec 900 for the reson that it is impossible to control the birds nest of the psu at the bottom , although it doesnt look untidy.
> 
> EDIT nice camera - managing to capture the zalman's fan with no blur woah



Yeah, I tried to tie back as many cables as possible together and if possible to the case itself.  I actually stuffed a fair bit in the spare space on the bottom front.

Heh, the camera is actually only a 3.2 MP Sony CyberShot from a couple years ago...


----------



## Zangetsu

Nevakonaza said:


> i dunno tbh,But its kept quite coolwhere it is because theres little ventilation holes in the front



Is that a problem for a HDD if it is up side down? I wonder...

Zangetsu


----------



## Michael

Zangetsu said:


> Is that a problem for a HDD if it is up side down? I wonder...
> 
> Zangetsu



I doubt it.. I have dual HDD's mounted side-ways in my e-machines tower, it's just how they chose to do it. 

If it reduced life-span, I'm sure the companies would be inclined to stop producing cases with that layout


----------



## Bradan

taylormsj said:


> That was my old 3d mark score with my sli'ed 7600gt - crap for gaming but realy good for benchmarks - id probably get like 4000 now with new graphics card (1950)
> 
> My hard drive is normally around 30 - 36 C so yeh that is good
> but i keep it at the bottom of the cages for a clean case, cb to move it up and add fan now
> 
> My graphics card seems to be so short compared to everyone elses 1950 pro. Its like half the size lol.



agp 1950 pro?


----------



## JamesBart

Dust, Just pure Dust! thats all i have to say 

But damn some of these are way to clean


----------



## taylormsj

Bradan said:


> agp 1950 pro?



No PCI express


----------



## Shane

Zangetsu said:


> Is that a problem for a HDD if it is up side down? I wonder...
> 
> Zangetsu



Well it hasnt been a problam for the past 3 years so it cant be


----------



## Zangetsu

Well... I don't know, it's a bit weird for a HDD to be up side down. I should look it up, because it's a bit interesting.

Zangetsu


----------



## taylormsj

Since i got a new video card thought id update with a pic or two.

This is the old pic 







Here is the case now






I think this is quite good airflow wise.






But this nest looks like a pile of turd.

Spiral wrap and electrical tape are actually amazing

Your opinions?


----------



## konzerte

I think that there should be more space between the hd and the bottom of the case, hard disks generate heat and there is no space for a good airflow... or maybe you have placed a HD cooler and I can't see it on the pic....


----------



## ThatGuy16

taylormsj: looks better, maybe get a round ide cable and buy some zip ties to strap that cathode down? tape ftl


----------



## taylormsj

ThatGuy16 said:


> taylormsj: looks better, maybe get a round ide cable and buy some zip ties to strap that cathode down? tape ftl



Yeh lol im holding a black rounded IDE cable as we speak that i am about to put in, but you beat me to it. I have noticed that, asides the tape looking crap, the heat from the cathode also loosens it up and makes it sticky, ill cable tie em up and take another pic in a sec 

O and konzerte, i had thought of this, but my hard drives stays around 34 - 38 when playing games, and i think that is ok, id rather the hard drive right at the bottom for some reason, i think it looks neater, even though i dont have a see through window lol


----------



## mpisarcik




----------



## taylormsj

mpisarcik said:


>



AHHHH that looks sweet !

Some slight alterations






Dunno what to do to get rid of that awfull mess at the top right hand corner


----------



## konzerte

taylormsj said:


> Dunno what to do to get rid of that awfull mess at the top right hand corner



cut the damn cables  ......................  (or get a modular psu)


----------



## taylormsj

konzerte said:


> cut the damn cables  ......................  (or get a modular psu)



It is modular - i only have 4 cables coming out, one molex, 1 24 pin, 1 4 pin mobo and 1 6 pin PCI express, so i cant cut down on them

i also cant phisycally cut them because that would leave me in a predicament


----------



## konzerte

lol now that I'm paying attention I can see it's modular indeed... 

well I dunno what to do with that mess, covering it? 

good luck and show more pics of your work


----------



## mpisarcik

my advice- hide cables behind the motherboard tray. route your cables smartly, bundle as many together that are going to the same place.


----------



## taylormsj

No room for any cables under my mobo tray, all my cables are clumped up together too. I have had to squish them all in the corner so my top fan doesnt become usless


----------



## mpisarcik

is there any room behind the other side panel of your case?

the real secret is to go cable by cable and find a way to route it that isn't in view. you have to use every crevice of your case that is behind the scene, every hole that could be used to route a cable. zip ties and super glue are your friends- get off the electrical tape as much as you can. also, go to fry's and get 1 color of cable wrap or shrink- and get one that doesn't expose the cables. 

I just did a build for a friend and I think I spent 3 hours building the case (he bought everything brand new) and routing cables. And that was for a system that only had 2 case fans, 1 video card, 1 hard drive, 1 optical drive!   But guess what- it looks clean as hell- ill post pictures of it soon.


----------



## Bradan

dam i love a clean job, my next pc will have no cords


----------



## Kornowski

Guys, prepare to be blown away! 

Here's mine!










What do you think, I sleeved the cables myself


----------



## ThatGuy16

Looks good, i loose lol...


----------



## Michael

I sleeved mine as well.. but I have to re-do them, mine are sloppy on the ends lol


----------



## Bradan

what a mess -.-!


----------



## spanky

Semi-clean enough.


----------



## jutnm

RedTab said:


> wow ur motherboard is so cute ^^



lmao


----------



## ThatGuy16

jutnm said:


> lmao



Its... tiny


----------



## Michael

ThatGuy16 said:


> Its... tiny



I guess I'm the only one that doesn't see what you guys are talking about? ...what mb?!


----------



## mpisarcik

So here is my case a few days ago:







However, my power supply died, i got a replacement and took the opportunity to clean up some of the wires at the top. plus i really like this picture-


----------



## jutnm

hahah , its just a micro atx mobo, i dont need the uses of that many PCI slots, but hey its not how big it is ............its how you use it


----------



## Michael

jutnm said:


> my setup, i just need my 8800 gts and 1 more 180 mm fan



Oh! Now I get what they're talking about


----------



## robina_80

my interiors dusty cant be bothered to dust it out, do you guys think i should dust the insides


----------



## spanky

robina_80 said:


> my interiors dusty cant be bothered to dust it out, do you guys think i should dust the insides



I cleaned my case out about a year after I put it all together and it was pretty gross. Really, it's up to you though.


----------



## Kornowski

I think my case would be a lot neater if it was a little bigger!


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Kornowski said:


> I think my case would be a lot neater if it was a little bigger!



Yeah, Mercedes aren't big cars...... Don't worry if you don't get the joke....


----------



## Kornowski

I get it, they aren't are they? Ahh well, I wonder if JVC make a case


----------



## blurblock

This my PC a few mths back. Think i need some guide on how to manage my PC


----------



## Michael

blurblock said:


> This my PC a few mths back. Think i need some guide on how to manage my PC



I suggest;

Round IDE cables
Zip Ties 
Can of Compressed Air


Apply the above tools and you'll have a cleaner case in no time =)


----------



## jimmymac

Mines tidy now but looks a little cluttered i suppose. 3 SATA drives, 2 IDE drives, optical drive and such aint helping that.

I would do a bit of a cable tie mission but to be fair the airflow is still damn good around the case at the moment and temps are nice and low so loathe to change anything for now


----------



## Kornowski

You got any pictures Jimmy?
Also, what do you use to monitor the temps?


----------



## jimmymac

no recent pics i'm afraid and not sure i can be bothered to whip the side off again 

Use pretty much anything to check the temps, gigabytes own sensor mainly, otherwise the bios


----------



## nffc10

For once i can safely say that my computer is pretty tidy inside. (I wonder how long it'll last) Check the pics in my sig, if u want anymore because you can't see where i've lobbed all the cables, i'm willing to take some.


----------



## taylormsj

Take some more


----------



## Kornowski

> gigabytes own sensor mainly



Is that Easy Tune 5? Apparently, it aint too good, What do you get when you use Intel TAT?


----------



## jimmymac

annoyingly TAT wont load up, its all installed fine but on attempting to run the box for it flashes up for half a second then vanishes...all a bit odd really!


----------



## Kornowski

I had that exact problem, completely remove it and then install it again, worked for me


----------



## jimmymac

reading around i'm being told there is a confliction with vista X64 fella.


----------



## Jet

jutnm said:


> hahah , its just a micro atx mobo, i dont need the uses of that many PCI slots, but hey its not how big it is ............its how you use it



Your graphics card looks like it is heavy, and is bending


----------



## Kornowski

Oh right, well, Sorry about that!


----------



## jimmymac

Kornowski said:


> Oh right, well, Sorry about that!


 

think its becuase intel aint supporting it anymore so its not getting the regular updates, not to worry. I'll start taking notice of me temps when i smell the burning, for now the bios seems to think all is nice and cool


----------



## Kornowski

I haven't actually checked my BIOS to see what it says, lol...


----------



## nffc10

taylormsj said:


> Take some more



http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/5227/dsc00350ke5.jpg
http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/6831/dsc00349qj1.jpg
http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/4378/dsc00348hl9.jpg
http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/863/dsc00347vp2.jpg
Sorry about the quality, thats what you get from your phone.


----------



## taylormsj

Bit of a nest, but airflow doesnt look too bad


----------



## nffc10

taylormsj said:


> Bit of a nest, but airflow doesnt look too bad



I have two 80mm fans above my graphics card (rear) and one underneath (rear) then i have two blowing air in at the front.


----------



## mpisarcik

nffc10 said:


> Sorry about the quality, thats what you get from your phone.





sorry- but looks really nesty to me


----------



## Bradan

ive modded my case, removing all the fan grills, making holes on the mobo tray for wire, and im laquering it black, we'll see how it goes


----------



## Michael

My new case, and newly cleaned interior.. it isn't done yet, as I'm adding a new DVD burner and an IDE add-on card soon along with 2x more round IDE cables.


Sorry, everything is covered in fingerprints until I get un-lazy enough to dig out my microfiber cleaning clothes 


(Creative Zen Vision:M shown for size comparison, the Vision:M is idetical in size to the 5.5 30GB ipod video, with the exception of 'thickness')


----------



## Shane

makmillion said:


>



thats realy nice and clean..nice job


----------



## Kornowski

Some cable managment doesn't go a miss 

















> ive modded my case, removing all the fan grills, making holes on the mobo tray for wire, and im laquering it black, we'll see how it goes



Don't forget to post up some pictures!


----------



## skidude

I am probably the worst at cable management.... I'm gonna turn my PC off now and try to tidy up a bit.


----------



## Kornowski

Kornowski said:


> Some cable managment doesn't go a miss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to post up some pictures!



Any comments? 

makmillion, where did you get those IDE cables from, I want them! Those exact ones, now! You got a link, in the UK? How much for shipping?


----------



## taylormsj

Yeah here is one

Where is the front intake fan lol


----------



## Kornowski

On the top in the drive bays!

Why?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Oh, hes talking about the place ath the bottom right were you can put one..

Looks good, if anyone says theres not atleast a piece of tape in their computer.. its a lie lol.


----------



## taylormsj

I was trying to make a light joke

How comes you dont have one at the bottom of the front of the case


----------



## Kornowski

Oh yeah, I could put one there, but I don't think it'd make much of a difference really... There isn't really any holes on the front of my case there to suck in cool air, and I'd have to take the other side of the case off, which I can't do for some reason 

Plus, all my cables are stashed there, so it'd be blocked 

Thanks  I know, lol, It comes in so handy, cable ties have become my new best friend 



> I was trying to make a light joke
> 
> How comes you dont have one at the bottom of the front of the case



I know, I wasn't being snappy, if it came across that way, sorry dude 

Explination above  ^


----------



## taylormsj

Shut up and kiss me you fool <3


----------



## Michael

Kornowski said:


> Any comments?
> 
> makmillion, where did you get those IDE cables from, I want them! Those exact ones, now! You got a link, in the UK? How much for shipping?



The cable is a Link Depot UV-ATA36-GN-3.

Manufacturer's Website



ThatGuy16 said:


> Oh, hes talking about the place ath the bottom right were you can put one..
> 
> Looks good, if anyone says theres not atleast a piece of tape in their computer.. its a lie lol.



I have no tape in my case, none.. at least none that I know of 

 PS: I'm not lying.


----------



## Kilauea

Nothing too fancy about this desktop


----------



## taylormsj

You could do quite a lot with that roomy case


----------



## Kornowski

> Shut up and kiss me you fool <3



Erm... Ok 
Nah, I'm Ok thanks!



> The cable is a Link Depot UV-ATA36-GN-3.



Thanks dude 
You got a link to where I could order them from?


----------



## ThatGuy16

makmillion said:


> The cable is a Link Depot UV-ATA36-GN-3.
> 
> Manufacturer's Website
> 
> 
> 
> I have no tape in my case, none.. at least none that I know of
> 
> PS: I'm not lying.



I got two pieces lol, its to hold a static resistant thing on the back of that lcd screen.


----------



## Kornowski

I've got about 4, all holding the wires of my case fans to the side so you can't see them when you look in!


----------



## Jet

Kornowski said:


> Some cable managment doesn't go a miss



What about a few UV lights? You can get cheap ones, but figure on replacing them every year . I have 4 in mine, but only 2 work, the ones that I bought a few months ago.


----------



## taylormsj

I have some tape holding one cathode and also some tape on my northbridge heatsink to stop electricity conducting between it and a capactior on my graphics card


----------



## Bradan

took me like 2 hours to do it all. worth it tho 

still have to put the cathodes back in and loom some of that ugly wire at the back.


----------



## taylormsj

Please take a picture of the whole thing in one picture, its hard to take it all in


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Bradan said:


> took me like 2 hours to do it all. worth it tho
> 
> still have to put the cathodes back in and loom some of that ugly wire at the back.



That's Freezer 7 almost looks like a Thermalright Ultra 90


----------



## taylormsj

o yeah forgot to mention its looks very nice,


----------



## taylormsj

Looks GREAT ! im gonna revise my system tomorow too, recognize anything better about cutting the metal from the back plate of the 120mm fan?


----------



## Bradan

looks kinda kool... 

my temps dropped 1-2 degrees, but my harddrive went up 2 degrees. bc its backwards and doesnt have as much air on it.


----------



## Kornowski

> What about a few UV lights? You can get cheap ones, but figure on replacing them every year . I have 4 in mine, but only 2 work, the ones that I bought a few months ago.



I'm going to get some green 12" cathodes 

So what did you do Brandon, cut holes in the MB tray, or simply run them behind it?
Rekon I could do it with mine? The only probleem is, I can't seem to be able to remove the other side pannel, could it be rivited in? Think I should try running them behing my tray? (see pics)


----------



## Bradan

k, cathodes are in and all the wires are covered.


----------



## taylormsj

Looks realy good.

Here is my last attempt at moving cables around. Your thoughts??

Going from this





To this






Some cables behind





















Working around the top fan is annoying, i want as much cool air to get to the ram slots as possible.

Your thoughts?

Bradan your case looks so nice now, im envious


----------



## Kornowski

Looks good dude! I wish I was able to remove the side cover on my case!


----------



## vroom_skies

It used to be a lot better than this, but then i started working on the insides quite often. So it wasn't worth it to redo after every time.






Bob


----------



## skidude

I wish my case had a mobo tray so I could hide some cables behind there....


----------



## Bradan

your case doesnt have a mobo tray????

so your mobo is attatched to your side panel?


----------



## ThatGuy16

my tray isn't removable but i can take the side off behind the tray and run wires. What case do you have skidude?


----------



## patrickv

my PC is a low down dirty piece of sh*t, i clean it every saturday or 2 weeks but no matter how much i clean it somehow catches dust along in the week.
I never close my Pc it remains open all day
below is inside my Work DELL pc,




i will post my home pc later


----------



## twolves90

Mine is *SO* BAD..... But maybe the "busy" look is kinda nice? lol........






















Oh well...... I can keep trying when I have some patience

thx for looking

EDIT: My temps do stay kinda low..... cpu at 34....gpu at 61.... actually, is this bad?


----------



## mpisarcik

same case _twolves90_:


----------



## Bradan

Kornowski said:


> I'm going to get some green 12" cathodes
> 
> So what did you do Brandon, cut holes in the MB tray, or simply run them behind it?
> Rekon I could do it with mine? The only probleem is, I can't seem to be able to remove the other side pannel, could it be rivited in? Think I should try running them behing my tray? (see pics)



needed to cut holes, thats what the bulk of the work was



taylormsj said:


> Looks realy good.
> 
> Here is my last attempt at moving cables around. Your thoughts??
> 
> Working around the top fan is annoying, i want as much cool air to get to the ram slots as possible.
> 
> g/l
> 
> good luck
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> Bradan your case looks so nice now, im envious



thanks!

ya i see what you mean with the fan, it isnt as important, flow in your case is for exausting heat from the case. you could have a 60mm blowing on the ram doing more than the 120 end up doing.

generallly, just pair wires, bundle and zip tie exess wire neatly.

easiest way is to take all the wires out that you can, route the more perminent wires, then add in wires one at a time using the best route for each wire.


----------



## Kornowski

I can't seem to find anywhere to put my cables out of the way, it sucks!






When I get the cathodes, I'm going to mount the rocker switch on the front of the case.


----------



## Bradan

Kornowski said:


> I can't seem to find anywhere to put my cables out of the way, it sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I get the cathodes, I'm going to mount the rocker switch on the front of the case.



ewww 

jk,


u have nearly the same setup as me as far as space and cables, shouldnt be too hard

does the foam do anything?


----------



## DirtyD86

aside from aesthetic appeal, does having such a tidy case have any real advantages?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Better airflow= a cooler case. Just depends on how messy it is as to if it would actually help, other than that its just for looks.


----------



## DirtyD86

ThatGuy16 said:


> Better airflow= a cooler case. Just depends on how messy it is as to if it would actually help, other than that its just for looks.




well if thats the case, id say 99% of the efforts made in this thread were made in vain


----------



## Bradan

DirtyD86 said:


> well if thats the case, id say 99% of the efforts made in this thread were made in vain



 qft. but its mostly for looks


----------



## Kornowski

> ewww
> 
> jk,
> 
> 
> u have nearly the same setup as me as far as space and cables, shouldnt be too hard
> 
> does the foam do anything?



lol 

I don't have a modular PSU, do you?

I guess when I get the cathodes and the other stuff, I'll give it right old sorting and hopefully it'll look Ok then.

Yeah, the foams good, it absorbs some of the sound from the fans, I've noticed it to be not as lound, and, of course it looks better


----------



## ThatGuy16

Heh, ever wondered how many wires and cables i got im my case? if you think of a better way of organizing, you get a cookie 
So between the controller, switches, and fans...i think i could throw a rope to china


----------



## Kornowski

I wouldn't even know where to start on that!

Do you need all of them though?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Kornowski said:


> I wouldn't even know where to start on that!
> 
> Do you need all of them though?



Yeah, lol. I think its as good as its going to get! I spent about 1 1/2 hours getting it that good lol.

Theres just SO many


----------



## Kornowski

There are so many, I didn't think it was possible 

Just got a HDD adaptor to put it in the spare CD drive, fits in great, keeps it out the way!

Also, some 12" blue cathodes, they look excellent!

Pictures to come later! 

Oh, and I re-applied the AS5 and I'm getting 34c already, so they should drop some more too


----------



## taylormsj

PICTURES!!!!!!!

lol


----------



## Kornowski

Later, Later


----------



## Kornowski

Alright, Here's some pictures! 

I think they look awesome! The HDD bay works awesome too! I can't mount the 120mm fan yet though, I don't have any cable ties 

Also, Applying the new AS5 has worked wonders!  I have been getting 33c idle already, hopefully it'll drop a little too! 















What do you think?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Looks good, alot better than the fan led's eh?


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, it's certainly a LOT brighter


----------



## ThatGuy16

It is isn't it. Now all you need is my switch mod


----------



## Kornowski

You have a switch mod? You got a link?

I have it on the back PCI plates, it's alright there, easy enough to get to


----------



## ThatGuy16

Look here
http://www.computerforum.com/9727-post-pic-your-pc-here-318.html

http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/DSCF2170b.jpg
http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/DSCF2019.jpg


----------



## Kornowski

Ah right, I didn't know you made that  Looks good! I'll stick with it being at the back thanks 

May buy some cable ties tomorrow, get the fan in there, think it'll help, having where the HDD used to be?


----------



## ThatGuy16

I think it would help, you don't have a 5.25 bay open now with the hdd anyway 

But thats what im wanting to do is get an adaptor to put my hdd in the 5.25 bay so i can remove my hdd cage.


----------



## Jabes

you don't want to see mine its ugly I'm thinking about getting a modular psu


----------



## JamesBart

Durty i keep telling you's


----------



## Bradan

Kornowski said:


> Alright, Here's some pictures!
> 
> I think they look awesome! The HDD bay works awesome too! I can't mount the 120mm fan yet though, I don't have any cable ties
> 
> Also, Applying the new AS5 has worked wonders!  I have been getting 33c idle already, hopefully it'll drop a little too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?



finally joined the club 

do you have them top and bottom?


----------



## Kornowski

lol, Yeah! 

Yup, top and bottom, stuck to the side


----------



## Casie




----------



## epidemik

is that how your cpu cooler looks or did you just strap a fan ontop of a stock cpu heatsink...


----------



## Casie

I believe that it is an addition. My dad built this computer and mailed it to me. I think it is a zalman cooler or something like that.


----------



## tuxify

lol Looks like someone taped it there last minute. I got my pictures in my sig, but I'll post once I clean it up a bit.


----------



## epidemik

Cleaned most of mine today...still not great but its amazing compared to a couple of days ago. My dumb brother deleted the before pics. otherwise id do before and after. Before you couldnt see the back of the HDs. It was just a giant mess of ide cables. I cut some and made those round things with duck tape. Theyre amazing. Id recommend it to anyone using ide. Just be careful, i broke 2 cables before i got it to work. Patience is key. 

Im open to suggestions (that dont cost money). Sure wish i had a modular PSU right now.


----------



## Jon Boy

HAHAHA thats a great idea with the IDE cables , just got SATA DVD writer and HDD so can't try it out . I would not have done it so tight near the head I would have been too scared.  Your a brave man.

As for chap/free ideas, I think thats the best MORE TAPE, I am in the process of scelotaping all my cables to the inside of my case except the power cables as im still waiting for my PSU.  But when its done I will put some pics up.

Jon


----------



## tuxify

Once I get my cathodes, HSF, and the fan on the window, I'll post a pic. I got very messy pics in my sig.


----------



## epidemik

Jon Boy said:


> HAHAHA thats a great idea with the IDE cables , just got SATA DVD writer and HDD so can't try it out . I would not have done it so tight near the head I would have been too scared.  Your a brave man.
> 
> As for chap/free ideas, I think thats the best MORE TAPE, I am in the process of scelotaping all my cables to the inside of my case except the power cables as im still waiting for my PSU.  But when its done I will put some pics up.
> 
> Jon




Done what so tight near the head?


----------



## Jon Boy

I don't know what its called the bit that plugs into the computer lol.

And done? MORE TAPE?!?!


----------



## Kornowski

Are you taking about the IDE cable mod I did, were I cut the ribbon up? I did cut it close to the end, but it works perfectly!


----------



## Jon Boy

Yes , Well it worked pretty well. I'm gonna get a pic or two of my compter its been running for like 1 hour so cables not fully organized but not bad either.

Jon


----------



## Kornowski

Nice, look forward to seeing it!


----------



## ThatGuy16

haha, did your jaw drop when you saw the cables on the gamexstream?? mine did


----------



## Jon Boy

YES where the hell are you meant to put them in a small case lol. fortunately I have 3 empty slots where DVD players and that are meant to go so stuffed them in there.

Ohh and here is my pictures (not much difference actually)

*Before*





*After*








Sorry about the glare it was in a dark room with a flash


----------



## taylormsj

Nice man that is nice and clean good job


----------



## krimson_king

ive been meaning to clean up those damn molexs running everywhere...


----------



## Jon Boy

I can't wait until the make all components either plug in or wireless


----------



## ThatGuy16

This thread has been a success, and it makes people to want to clean the inside of their pc's to post them up ....


----------



## twolves90

ill agree to that, i cleaned up my mess the best i could after seeing this thread

heres an update
(still not perfect)















even though far from perfect, do notice that i have everything tucked to the right of the mobo,

before, cords were everywhere

thx


----------



## footballstevo75

Finally got around to doing something I wanted to ever since I got my new quad. Make an extension for the p4 power plug.
Extensions in-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Insulated-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




before case pic- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and after- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



where'd it go? oh yeah, behind the mobo 
now to let antec make my pc cooler.....


----------



## tuxify

@ Twolves: We have the same case, ram and HSF lol.


----------



## twolves90

lol thats awesome


----------



## blurblock




----------



## Michael

It's been a month since the last post, I guess I should be coming around more to make sure people are still cleaning their computers 

PS: Happy Halloween! (to those that celebrate it)


----------



## taylormsj

I juts got my new case today, il take some pics later on, but be warned its a mess, juts wanted to get it up and running


----------



## Kornowski

Cool Man, looks forward to seeing it!


----------



## taylormsj

Ill clean it up some time when i can be bothered.






















And what it looks like











Im gonna spray the cd drive black soon OFC


----------



## Kornowski

That's a very nice case! You got a link to it please? 

Those top fans 120mm, intake?

Your HDD bays look a little broken?


----------



## taylormsj

Yep all the fans in there are 120mm, the top fans are exhaust, ive added another at the bottom and cleaned it up a bit, but i need batteries hehe, 

I noticed the hdd tray, it wasnt pushed in far enough 

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/131551

Tere isnt much info on the ebuyer website though

The build quality is great, and its very roomy and cool! plus routing cables behind the mobo tray is pretty neat !


----------



## Kornowski

Howcome you got a new case, what happened to your old one, too much modding? 

That's a great price! Nice find!


----------



## taylormsj

Yep tried cutting my case up and it got misshappen causing graphics card to be pushed out


----------



## Kornowski

What were you tring to do, lol?


----------



## JSpecGC8

LOL 

I am scared to even start modding a case I bought. I love the Antec 900 but cable management in that thing is a pita.


----------



## Bradan

dam i was considering buying the cm 690, the antec 900 comes across as cheesy and ugly, im so sick of my current led setup

the p180/p182 seems too heavy, too big, and i dont need so many drives baaah. i would get it but the plasic hinges, and tabs that hold the side panels on break easily from what ive heard, and ffff that.

seems like a fair compromise. 

how loud are the stock fans vs antec fans?


----------



## Bradan

Jon Boy said:


> HAHAHA thats a great idea with the IDE cables , just got SATA DVD writer and HDD so can't try it out . I would not have done it so tight near the head I would have been too scared.  Your a brave man.
> 
> As for chap/free ideas, I think thats the best MORE TAPE, I am in the process of scelotaping all my cables to the inside of my case except the power cables as im still waiting for my PSU.  But when its done I will put some pics up.
> 
> Jon



buy some split loom from an auto parts store. look at the flash shot in my sig, its an ide cable (ata133), just fol it accordian style and zip tie it up afeter the ide is shoved in.


----------



## Shane

wow all of your cases are realy neat and tidy.

now mines a diffrent story lol

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b125/shaneathome/gfgfgf.jpg

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b125/shaneathome/erer.jpg


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> wow all of your cases are realy neat and tidy.
> 
> now mines a diffrent story lol
> 
> http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b125/shaneathome/gfgfgf.jpg
> 
> http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b125/shaneathome/erer.jpg



omg ? Nevakonaza is still using IDE  
and to say you have 2 sata slots
micro atx ?


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> omg ? Nevakonaza is still using IDE
> and to say you have 2 sata slots
> micro atx ?



hey cummon my pc is OLD

yeah i do have 2 Sata slots and was thinking about buying a extra Sata drive but just cant be bothred anymore because probably after christmas anyway im gonna get a new machine


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> hey cummon my pc is OLD
> 
> yeah i do have 2 Sata slots and was thinking about buying a extra Sata drive but just cant be bothred anymore because probably after christmas anyway im gonna get a new machine



nice, you're gonna buy it or is it gonna be your christmas gift, lol, with the hatred i have for ipod my sister is gonna buy my one of those new generation nanos, oh well might as well enjoy it while it lasts
anyways heres my interior


----------



## Shane

patrickv said:


> nice, you're gonna buy it or is it gonna be your christmas gift, lol, with the hatred i have for ipod my sister is gonna buy my one of those new generation nanos, oh well might as well enjoy it while it lasts
> anyways heres my interior



yes im going to buy it myself 

nice interior Patrick,Its nice and clean.

is your 6200 passively cooled ?


----------



## porterjw

I'll post newer ones later, but this one is of the bird's nest in my old case.


----------



## patrickv

Nevakonaza said:


> yes im going to buy it myself
> 
> nice interior Patrick,Its nice and clean.
> 
> is your 6200 passively cooled ?



yup i just cleaned it this afternoon, i had nothing to do 
and No, my 6200 is not "passively cool".
I find it strange that ive never encountered any video problems with it, since
our temperature here in seychelles is a bit hot plus i live near the sea (always on the lookout for corrosion ) and to top it off, my stays on 24/7,7 days a week with the side casing open


----------



## Kornowski

> and No, my 6200 is not "passively cool".



I can't see a fan on it?


----------



## patrickv

Kornowski said:


> I can't see a fan on it?



very true thats because theres none...lol
no seriously i have to use my own fan, in my room to cool the whole thing with


----------



## Kornowski

> very true thats because theres none...lol
> no seriously i have to use my own fan, in my room to cool the whole thing with



So it is passively cooled... 

Here's mine, nothing special!


----------



## taylormsj

Mines pretty clean now, but i couldnt get a good enough photo of it before the batteries i stole from my sister's remotes ran out.


----------



## Kornowski

That's cool, you got any pics with the lights on, so we can see the cables? 

Very nice case though!


----------



## ThatGuy16

This is why i say NO to ide  

Sata everything, and its still a mess 















I even have alot running behind the mobo tray 

Oh well, it will look better when theres a 8800 sitting in there 

The first and last picture were taking on low quality on my camera, didn't catch it in time ..


----------



## taylormsj

Kornowski said:


> That's cool, you got any pics with the lights on, so we can see the cables?
> 
> Very nice case though!


----------



## Kornowski

That's very neat Taylor, nice one!
How are your temps?


----------



## taylormsj

Kornowski said:


> That's very neat Taylor, nice one!
> How are your temps?



Thanks man, 

Motherboard - around 26 - 33 C depending if i have a window open and im gaming
Hard drive - around 32 C
CPU - idles at around 43 - 46 C and in game gets to around 56 C @2.88 GHz

 lol


----------



## ThatGuy16

I like that, i don't see why all cases don't have places for fans on top/bottom


----------



## taylormsj

Yeh its a realy nice case, i hope manufacturers take note of this and all start to incorporate more fans holes.


----------



## tidyboy21




----------



## taylormsj

Thats nice


----------



## tidyboy21

taylormsj said:


> Thats nice



Cheers, I used UV water cooling tubing to cover most of the wires that were showing. Quite effective I think.


----------



## Kornowski

You stuck foam in there too? 

I did to my case!


----------



## MatrixEVO




----------



## Kornowski

Think I should take the foam out of mine?


----------



## tidyboy21

Kornowski said:


> You stuck foam in there too?



Na, it's not foam, it's AKASA sound proofing rubber(ish) mat. Did it for looks really.


----------



## Kornowski

> Na, it's not foam, it's AKASA sound proofing rubber(ish) mat. Did it for looks really.



I saw the mat on the bottom, what's the stuff, on the MOBO tray and up the HDD bay sides?

I stuck foam in mine for looks too, do you think it'd make a difference to the temps really?


----------



## porterjw

taylormsj said:


> Thats nice



I agree I love blue and it looks very organized. Gods I need a new PSU  I still need to post up pics of my new layout.


----------



## tidyboy21

Kornowski said:


> I saw the mat on the bottom, what's the stuff, on the MOBO tray and up the HDD bay sides?



It's the same stuff. As I didn't need any for the side panel (due to the window and the huge 25cm fan) I just cut bits out to fit the rest of the case. As for temps, no difference at all.


----------



## taylormsj

Its not used to reduce temps, its used to reduce noise


----------



## Kornowski

> Its not used to reduce temps, its used to reduce noise



I know, but I was asking if it may increase them.... Reducing noise, and looks


----------



## tidyboy21

Was just about to say the same thing Kornowski. I do think that it depends on good air flow. I know a few people who bought the same stuff, but only had a few case fans and cpu temp did go up a few degrees. That 25cm fan I have on my side panel works wonders though, my idle cpu temp is 20c, before I had that it was 24-26c.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, I imagine it would increase them slightly... I may try that, take it out and see if it makes a difference... Hmm, that's got me thinking tidyboy, If I cut a hole for a 200mm fan on my side, think it'd make a difference, also a 120mm on the top, although, I wouldn't know if that'd be intake or exhuast as I have the 80mm on the front right next to where it would go.

I'm getting a new PSU with a 120mm fan on the bottom soon, so hopefully that'd help suck air out


----------



## Bradan

MatrixEVO said:


>



big enough split loom? i think its doing more bad than good.


----------



## taylormsj

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, I imagine it would increase them slightly... I may try that, take it out and see if it makes a difference... Hmm, that's got me thinking tidyboy, If I cut a hole for a 200mm fan on my side, think it'd make a difference, also a 120mm on the top, although, I wouldn't know if that'd be intake or exhuast as I have the 80mm on the front right next to where it would go.
> 
> I'm getting a new PSU with a 120mm fan on the bottom soon, so hopefully that'd help suck air out



Ive got a 25cm fan on the go if you need it, but i have found that big side fans mess up air flow, when i took mine off my mobo temps nd cpu temp both decreased! I think smaller 80 or 1200mm fans blowing onto the graphics card work well, but when they are big fans i think they do more worse than good


----------



## Bradan

taylormsj said:


> Ive got a 25cm fan on the go if you need it, but i have found that big side fans mess up air flow, when i took mine off my mobo temps nd cpu temp both decreased! I think smaller 80 or 1200mm fans blowing onto the graphics card work well, but when they are big fans i think they do more worse than good



linear airflow is so important. your right. antec 900 is a good example.

have you tried the 250mm blowing in, and ur front and rear fans as exaust?


----------



## Kornowski

Hmm, I can see what you mean, I don't know... Do you think my side window needs another fan on it somewhere?


----------



## Kornowski

Brandon, do you think there's anyway I can improve my airflow, what would you have all the fans as?


----------



## taylormsj

I think your side fans are fine, they blowing onto your video card wich is what youd want from a side fan? If it blows onto the cpu, then the hot air wont be able to be exhausted form the case as easy, because the side fan is blowing the air aswell if that makes sense


----------



## Kornowski

They're both intake, so the bottom one is blowing onto the side fan, the top blowing onto the CPU, I've thought about having the top one as an exhuast, but I don't think it'd be too good?


----------



## Bradan

Kornowski said:


> They're both intake, so the bottom one is blowing onto the side fan, the top blowing onto the CPU, I've thought about having the top one as an exhuast, but I don't think it'd be too good?



theyre blowing on the vid card thats fine, theyre mostly for looks tho right?

linear flow is important for cooling/noise ratio pretty much. more fans create turbulance, and turbulance = dead air.

vga level fans are usually fine, but turning ur chassis into a tornado wont do good as some people think.

its probably best as you need as much intake as you can get by the looks of the vents on the front of your case.


----------



## tidyboy21

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, I imagine it would increase them slightly... I may try that, take it out and see if it makes a difference... Hmm, that's got me thinking tidyboy, If I cut a hole for a 200mm fan on my side, think it'd make a difference, also a 120mm on the top, although, I wouldn't know if that'd be intake or exhuast as I have the 80mm on the front right next to where it would go.



Having a huge fan on the side made a great difference for me, so yes, I would say a 200mm fan would make a difference. As for the top 120mm, I would say exhaust. I did have a bracket on top of my case for an exhaust fan but my PSU is way too big to fit it up there. As the psu is the same make as the case you would have thought it would fit, way to go thermaltake, lol.
I only just got the HR-03/R600 and have just this minute added another fan at the bottom of the case blowing across the HR-03 and out of the back of the case, the 2900 is now at 56c load, it was at 95c when playing crysis before the HR-03!!!


----------



## taylormsj

It depends on where the fan is positioned i guess, if its blowing onto the end of the cpu heatsink (if you have one that blows air out the back of the case) then id say its bad


----------



## Bradan

taylormsj said:


> It depends on where the fan is positioned i guess, if its blowing onto the end of the cpu heatsink (if you have one that blows air out the back of the case) then id say its bad



were talking in terms of a degree C* or so, its for looks so ur all good.


----------



## Kornowski

> theyre blowing on the vid card thats fine, theyre mostly for looks tho right?
> 
> linear flow is important for cooling/noise ratio pretty much. more fans create turbulance, and turbulance = dead air.
> 
> vga level fans are usually fine, but turning ur chassis into a tornado wont do good as some people think.
> 
> its probably best as you need as much intake as you can get by the looks of the vents on the front of your case.



Yeah, they're blowing on the video card and northbridge.

Well, they look good, but I'd want them to perform better, you know 



> As for the top 120mm, I would say exhaust. I did have a bracket on top of my case for an exhaust fan but my PSU is way too big to fit it up there. As the psu is the same make as the case you would have thought it would fit, way to go thermaltake, lol.



I'd of thought that, but wouldn't it suck in air from the front 80mm fan?



> its probably best as you need as much intake as you can get by the looks of the vents on the front of your case.



Vents on the front?



> It depends on where the fan is positioned i guess, if its blowing onto the end of the cpu heatsink (if you have one that blows air out the back of the case) then id say its bad



Wht do you think it'd be bad if it was blowing on the HSF, I'd of thought it'd cool it down more...


----------



## taylormsj

Well the air from the side fan might stop the air from the heatsink bieng exhausted out of the case properly


----------



## Aziek

Lol when i seen this thread it made me take new pics and clean my mess up  check sig for more pics.


----------



## elhacko

when i gotmy first computer i just dumped all the wiers etc in my copmputer and didnt care,but when i tryed to fix annything in there i could come trough.so i just tied the wiers up and BAM problem solved.


----------



## tuxify

Very nice Aziek! Looks pretty clean and air-fluent, if that's a word...


----------



## Kornowski

> Well the air from the side fan might stop the air from the heatsink bieng exhausted out of the case properly



What do you mean, so the fan blowing on the NB is bad, change it to an exhuast, but wouldn't the bottom fan suck the hot air in, or not because it'll rise?


----------



## porterjw

Kornowski said:


> What do you mean, so the fan blowing on the NB is bad, change it to an exhuast, but wouldn't the bottom fan suck the hot air in, or not because it'll rise?



In my old case, I tried playing with fans in different positions. At one point, I had one Front Intake, one Lower Rear Intake, and one Upper Rear Exhaust. The way my case was laid out and my HDDs were installed, I did not have any 'turbulence' or Intake--><--Intake issues, but of course, depending on your layout, YMMV. I had it running that way for a bit, but my OCD took over (I had molex connectors for the fans and wires were everywhere) and I rearranged everything inside (even though the case was windowless...such is OCD...).

When the heat was on, I saw maybe a 1-2*C rise due to the lower Rear Intake being close to the fan vent, but other than that, nothing. Play around with Speedfan running - see what works.


----------



## porterjw

tuxify said:


> Very nice Aziek! Looks pretty clean and air-fluent, if that's a word...



Indeed. Very clean-looking.

Air-fluent...I love it!


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks man!

I may try turning the top fan around to make it an exhuast, also, one last question, the 120mm mounted inside, blowing toward the MOBO or pulling air away from the MOBO?


----------



## porterjw

Personally, I would blow towards and bring cool air inside. Although if your case is inside a closed cabinet or something else that lacks airflow, it all depends. 

Here's my current setup: Cooler Master Elite 330 with one Front 120mm Intake and one Rear 120mm exhaust. On the side panel CPU vent, I also have an 80mm Intake (so it's similar to a 'ram air' by my CPU - forced cool air intake, then CPU heatsink further sucking that cool air). If my case allowed, I'd mount another fan by the GPU vent to blow air onto the MoBo, but it doesn't, so I'm SOL. Temps are find for me, though; my NB Chipset is reading 23*C after being on since about 8:00AM today.


----------



## porterjw

Kornowski said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> I may try turning the top fan around to make it an exhuast, also, one last question, the 120mm mounted inside, blowing toward the MOBO or pulling air away from the MOBO?



Your Rear top fan is an Intake?! If so, I would definitely make it an Exhaust. Lower Front = Cool air Intake, Upper Rear = Warm air Exhaust. Anything else is just to precision-cool or assist either Front Intake or Rear Exhaust.


----------



## Kornowski

Nope the rear 80mm in an exhuast, I mean the top 80mm fan on the side panel, sorry.

How do you read the temps of the NB?


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> How do you read the temps of the NB?



Your "chipset" temp is the NB temp.


----------



## Kornowski

> Your "chipset" temp is the NB temp.



I know, but what do I use to monitor it>?


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> I know, but what do I use to monitor it>?



Does your BIOS measure the the temp of the chipset?


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> Does your BIOS measure the the temp of the chipset?



Nope, I don't think it does...


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> Nope, I don't think it does...



I'm not sure which software program is the most accurate. Motherboard Monitor is the first that comes to mind. I think PC Wizard 2008 reads the chipset temp. I dunno?


----------



## taylormsj

Kornowski said:


> Nope, I don't think it does...



Not a lot of mothebroard ive seen have sensors for the nort bridge so i bought an LCD probe


----------



## Ambushed

dude LOL, ill post a pic of mine. My HD is lying on the bottom of the case and wires are every where


----------



## porterjw

Kornowski said:


> Nope the rear 80mm in an exhuast, I mean the top 80mm fan on the side panel, sorry.
> 
> How do you read the temps of the NB?



Ok, got me scared for a second there . Do you have a CPU duct for the side panel or is it just a vent? If you have a duct, then you can remove the duct, put an 80mm fan on, then reinstall the duct. The funnel you move back and forth may not fit though afterwards, but it's all good. I've played both ways - with just the duct/funnel extended to the CPU and with an added 80mm fan for that 'ram air' effect. Ram air was slightly cooler, but a bit noisier due to the extra movement. Marginal difference, but every *C helps.

I use SpeedFan to monitor temps. I labeled 'NB Chipset' accordingly just recently. SpeedFan would give me a temp that I never knew what it was. When I was playing with everything in my case one day, I took off the NB heatsink and dabbed a bit of AS-5 on there. All of a sudden, the generic SpeedFan temp was getting lower and lower. 2+2, ya know


----------



## Aziek

dude im pretty sure you can wreck your HDD by turning it on and having it sitting on the bottom of the case. Please correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## epidemik

I dont know, i had hd's dangling for a while and never had a problem, or at least i never thought i did. Doesnt seem like itd be a problem as long as theyre not moving.

But now that you mention it, i havent gotten a BSOD lately (knock on wood)


----------



## porterjw

Aziek said:


> dude im pretty sure you can wreck your HDD by turning it on and having it sitting on the bottom of the case. Please correct me if i'm wrong



It's recommended to have a small gap for air to flow around. Excessive heat will shorten their lifespan.


----------



## Kornowski

> Ok, got me scared for a second there . Do you have a CPU duct for the side panel or is it just a vent? If you have a duct, then you can remove the duct, put an 80mm fan on, then reinstall the duct. The funnel you move back and forth may not fit though afterwards, but it's all good. I've played both ways - with just the duct/funnel extended to the CPU and with an added 80mm fan for that 'ram air' effect. Ram air was slightly cooler, but a bit noisier due to the extra movement. Marginal difference, but every *C helps.



I have pictures in my sig, I don't have a CPU duct or anything... 

Talking of ducts, you know the one at the front of my PC (see sig images) the fan is at the front, if I was to put it inside the case, you know, the other end of the duct, would it be any better, or if I was to add another one on the inside and leave the one on the out side on also?


----------



## _simon_

Not much you can do in an mATX but here you go.
Ideally I need a modular PSU and SATA DVDRW.







This one is a bit deceiving, the wires look like they obstruct the fan but they don't, they're off to the side.


----------



## zer0_c00l

*my rig*


----------



## porterjw

Kornowski said:


> I have pictures in my sig, I don't have a CPU duct or anything...
> 
> Talking of ducts, you know the one at the front of my PC (see sig images) the fan is at the front, if I was to put it inside the case, you know, the other end of the duct, would it be any better, or if I was to add another one on the inside and leave the one on the out side on also?



Just looked at the pics. Very nice. I'm not sure I follow what you're trying to say about the front fan, though.


----------



## taylormsj

[email protected] said:


> Not much you can do in an mATX but here you go.
> Ideally I need a modular PSU and SATA DVDRW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a bit deceiving, the wires look like they obstruct the fan but they don't, they're off to the side.



Doesnt look too bad for a cube style case, nice work


----------



## Kornowski

> Just looked at the pics. Very nice. I'm not sure I follow what you're trying to say about the front fan, though



Thanks man 

You see the front duct, the blue one, with the green 80mm fan on the front of the case?

Well, It's like this at the moment:

        ___________
CPU   ___________ Fan & front of case

Would it be better like this? :

            ________
CPU Fan ________ Front of case


----------



## taylormsj

With the fan for sure, maybe even get an 80mm fan to put on the end of the duct?


----------



## Kornowski

No, No, No, I have a fan alread, on the front of the duct, at the front of the case, like in the pics 

Would it be better the other end of the duct, in the case? Get me?


----------



## taylormsj

Yeh thats what i mean, put one on the end of the duct asweell


----------



## Kornowski

Oh right, you think that'd work well?


----------



## porterjw

Kornowski said:


> Thanks man
> 
> You see the front duct, the blue one, with the green 80mm fan on the front of the case?
> 
> Well, It's like this at the moment:
> 
> ___________
> CPU   ___________ Fan & front of case
> 
> Would it be better like this? :
> 
> ________
> CPU Fan ________ Front of case



What Pic is this fan in? Generally, closer to the front of the case is better, as there is greater opportunity to bring in cool fresh air and less chance to bring in recirculated warm air. Computer cases are like car engine; CAI = good.

What I think you're saying is this: Right now you have CPU>Duct>Fan>Front of case, correct? And you want to try CPU>Fan>Duct>Front of case...yes? Either/or would work in that scenario, really. If you have the means and/or space, you can have CPU>Fan>Duct>Fan>Front of case for a ram air effect. Good only for about 1-2*C, but if every little bit helps, then worth it. No biggie though - don't stress out over it.
Can you open up your side panel and grab a pic?


----------



## taylormsj

Kornowski said:


> Oh right, you think that'd work well?



Yep would work nicley, but noisy tho


----------



## Kornowski

imsati, Yeah, that's right 
I have room for another fan on the end, so I could do it...

Here's some pics 

You can see some of the blue duct 


















> Yep would work nicley, but noisy tho



Yeah, I can live with the noise, screw the silent PC thing 
I thought that "stacking" fans was bad?


----------



## taylormsj

Stacking fans like literraly on top of each other is bad, but given that there is a big duct in the way means that the second fan wil blow the cool air from the first fan furthe ron into the case, which is good !


----------



## Kornowski

Alright, thanks Taylor, I guess I'll give it a go, just need to order the PSU and 8800GT, I'll order the new fan with them  Blue or green?


----------



## taylormsj

GREEEEEEEN, order me some too

along with an 8800 gt (just get me the cheapest one i dont mind)


----------



## epidemik

taylormsj said:


> Stacking fans like literraly on top of each other is bad, but given that there is a big duct in the way means that the second fan wil blow the cool air from the first fan furthe ron into the case, which is good !



What? Please explain.

Are you talking about his mod in the front or the fans on the side of the case?


----------



## porterjw

Kornowski said:


> imsati, Yeah, that's right
> I have room for another fan on the end, so I could do it...
> 
> Here's some pics
> 
> You can see some of the blue duct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can live with the noise, screw the silent PC thing
> I thought that "stacking" fans was bad?



Given your CPU heatsink fan, I'd say just leave as-is, as you already have a semi ram air (you have the Front Intake and then the CPU fan vertical to the heatsink as opposed to on top of it). I'm not sure how much increase in air flow you'd see because of that. Also, your Intake isn't quite lined up with your heatsink, so no worries. I don't think you'd see any noticeable Temp drop.

Stacking fans directly on top is not advised. However, if separated by a duct (even only 1-2"), you have both fans working in unison with each other. Think of it like NASCAR drafting. One pushes while the other one aids it by sucking, and the second one sucks while the other aids it by pulling. Depending on the case and layout though, it can be a bit noisy. I only saw a very slight decrease in temps and didn't feel they warranted the extra noise, so oh well.


----------



## porterjw

epidemik said:


> What? Please explain.
> 
> Are you talking about his mod in the front or the fans on the side of the case?



Not the way his case is - that's fine. He meant having two fans literally back-to-back.


----------



## Kornowski

> GREEEEEEEN, order me some too
> 
> along with an 8800 gt (just get me the cheapest one i dont mind)



lol, Yeah sure, eVGA Ok? 

imsati, I guess I could allways give it a go, they aren't too expensive, and if I'm ordereing stuff, I don't loose much


----------



## zer0_c00l

I Want A Front Case Mod Like That..where Ya Get It?


----------



## taylormsj

He made it with a hole saw, sorry for answering for you danny lol


----------



## Kornowski

> I Want A Front Case Mod Like That..where Ya Get It?



Yeah, I did it myself, just used a hole saw and screwed a fan on there 

Or you could buy something like this?
http://images.google.co.uk/images?gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=en&q=Scythe+Kama+Bay+



> He made it with a hole saw, sorry for answering for you danny lol



No problemo Taylor!


----------



## taylormsj

Kornowski said:


> Or you could buy something like this?
> http://images.google.co.uk/images?gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=en&q=Scythe+Kama+Bay+



Im gonna get that at some point , but im replacing it with a 93 CFM fan i bough


----------



## zer0_c00l

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, I did it myself, just used a hole saw and screwed a fan on there
> 
> Or you could buy something like this?
> http://images.google.co.uk/images?gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=en&q=Scythe+Kama+Bay+
> 
> 
> 
> No problemo Taylor!



very nice looking to...i to care not about noise.....mine sounds like a harley....muahhhh  ill just send you the parts and you can make me one....heh


----------



## porterjw

zer0_c00l said:


> I Want A Front Case Mod Like That..where Ya Get It?



The bottom is nice - looks like the front grill/headlights of a Mercedes. I'm a Pontiac guy, personally, but still very nice!


----------



## Kornowski

> ill just send you the parts and you can make me one....heh



lol, Yeah sure 



> The bottom is nice - looks like the front grill/headlights of a Mercedes. I'm a Pontiac guy, personally, but still very nice!



Yeah, I didn't realize that till I bought it, bo Oh well, it looks alright


----------



## mep916

I'm doin' the best I can w/ the cables. Not a lot of room to work with.


----------



## taylormsj

Yeh thats what i hate about 900's, pretty small and no cable management what so ever , but stil it looks alrite


----------



## epidemik

Do all those cables make it hard for the fans in the front of the antec 900 to move air?


----------



## porterjw

Ok, so here's my new updated pics.

The new case (Cooler Master Elite 300) empty:





How it was set-up that night:





How it looks now. I'm a hug fan of cable management, but this is my first attempt at 'cable dressing'. I'll do it nicer when I have the time.










I need thinner tape to cover the wires of both fans. All the black taping was done with everything installed, so the next time I feel like playing with everything, I'll take it all apart and remove the PSU and make sure the wires are all taped up real nice.


----------



## Jabes

imsati said:


> Ok, so here's my new updated pics.
> 
> The new case (Cooler Master Elite 300) empty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How it was set-up that night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How it looks now. I'm a hug fan of cable management, but this is my first attempt at 'cable dressing'. I'll do it nicer when I have the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need thinner tape to cover the wires of both fans. All the black taping was done with everything installed, so the next time I feel like playing with everything, I'll take it all apart and remove the PSU and make sure the wires are all taped up real nice.



thats pretty good


----------



## porterjw

Jabes said:


> thats pretty good



Right on, boss. Thanks!

My biggest issue with it now is the yellow SATA, pink IDE, blue led Fan, and black tape. I'd prefer two colors only, black being one of them. I love blue and would like to have that in there a bit more, but those yellow SATA's are growing on me!


----------



## ThatGuy16

mep916 said:


> I'm doin' the best I can w/ the cables. Not a lot of room to work with.



You got the ultras 

Can you tell a difference from the GTX's?


----------



## Shane

mep916 said:


> I'm doin' the best I can w/ the cables. Not a lot of room to work with.



wow thats quite some machine you got there


----------



## zer0_c00l

very nice...jealous


----------



## mep916

taylormsj said:


> Yeh thats what i hate about 900's, pretty small and no cable management what so ever , but stil it looks alrite



Thanks. 900 owners should use a modular PSU. Wish I would've. 



epidemik said:


> Do all those cables make it hard for the fans in the front of the antec 900 to move air?



Yeah. It's a little difficult. Overall, the temps stay pretty cool. 



ThatGuy16 said:


> Can you tell a difference from the GTX's?



ha ha. Yeah, my OS worked when I had the GTXes. lol. 

I f****d up my system pretty bad. Driver conflicts. I'm probably gonna reinstall WinD'ohs. 

I started a thread. Click here if you have any ideas.


----------



## gamer30

Does anyone have red led fans in their case, could you post a picture?


----------



## no1rc3ur

woah, i checked around, some are really clean!
although i tried, it isn't working out 
just too many wires.


----------



## tuxify

gamer30 said:


> Does anyone have red led fans in their case, could you post a picture?



I used to use red LED fans, but they didn't match my KB/HDD LED/HSF, plus they were kinda harsh, so I just switched to blue.


----------



## Jabes

gamer30 said:


> Does anyone have red led fans in their case, could you post a picture?



yea heres my pc with red led fans and red cathodes 













edit the wires are really bad cuz that was wen I first built it I'll take more pics and put them up later


----------



## oscaryu1

Jabes said:


> yea heres my pc with red led fans and red cathodes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit the wires are really bad cuz that was wen I first built it I'll take more pics and put them up later



Nice computer. Crappy camers 

Nice, what case?


----------



## Kornowski

Dude, is that thing light enough? 

I guess I'm one to speak though, right?


----------



## funkysnair

mine----\/


http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/8214/dsc00702cy1cz4.jpg


----------



## Kornowski

New PSU, More fans, New GPU and new front cooler soon, so some more pics then!


----------



## Kornowski

Not too bad;


----------



## taylormsj

Heres mine now i have batteries for my camera.











Pretty much everything runs behind the mobo tray now 











Graphics fan controlled











Once u get my IDE to SATA converter for the cd drive and the kama bay this shouldnlook a lot better, at the moment the front fan is hangining on to some bits of metal wonky lmao


----------



## Jabes

I'll try to get more pics soon but for now I'm goin to bed


----------



## Kornowski

Nice taylor, how much was your case again?

I was thinknig of a new one, one that would have a cool side window, excellent cooling and be around £50 maybe... Hmm, Oh, and be able to take off both side pannels!


----------



## taylormsj

My case is now £50, good cooling and can take it apart, although it doesnt have a side panel clear. but you can buy one seperatly once scan gets them in stock,


----------



## Kornowski

Do you have a link to the side pannel please?

It looks really, really nice, what fans did it come with? Also, lol, How did you route the cables behind the MOBO, got any pics please?


----------



## taylormsj

It only coems with the front intake blue led, one side panel and one exhaust, the mobo routing is so good and easy ill geta pic in a bit, the scan page doesnt have any pics or info or a price yet, i called em and they said wait until its on the website lmao, you can find it on the coolermaster website tho


----------



## Kornowski

Oooh cool, Looks really good, but I think I side panel is a must for me, lol 

I'm seeing what others there are, any ideas?


----------



## taylormsj

I dont think you can get a case that matches this one for the price, and i dont like the antec 900 due to cable managment.


----------



## Kornowski

What does it look like, when you can see it all, with the fans on? It does look good, but the lack of window is bugging me 

I was also looking at this;
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-034-TT


----------



## taylormsj

the case looks great, especially if you have LED fans on the top front and side.

I dont like that case, in my opinion the window looks horrible, also its not as big as the CM 690 and has a top mounted PSU with not cable management i dont think, and top fans lacking, the reviews also suggest that it isnt roomy enough to fit a GTX without removing HDD cages, where as the CM 690 is SLI approved and could fit two GTX's easy peasy with room to spare


----------



## Kornowski

Can you post a picture of the whole thing from a few different angles please? 

Also, you got a pic of the inside of the case, so you can see the whole thing please?

Thanks man! I really wish it came with the side panel though!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> What does it look like, when you can see it all, with the fans on? It does look good, but the lack of window is bugging me
> 
> I was also looking at this;
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-034-TT



That case looks awesome dan...nice price too.

i was thinking about getting the Thermaltake tsunami for my build.


----------



## epidemik

Mmm, ive always loved the Thermaltake Tsunami 
I might use one on my next buld. 
Have the windows always been that big on them?


----------



## HAL 9000

*Budget build*

My new budget build.  Have about $450 in it so far.  $99 2600 XT Sapphire also on the way from Newegg.


----------



## Jabes

HAL 9000 said:


> My new budget build.  Have about $450 in it so far.  $99 2600 XT Sapphire also on the way from Newegg.View attachment 2249



wat case is that?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Looks pretty good HAL

now, i wonder what i can do with this


----------



## epidemik

stick it inside your cd drive so your cd drive has lights inside like so when you open it its green inside

lol

thatd be kinda tough i woudl guess.


----------



## Kornowski

Taylor, you got any more pictures please?


----------



## taylormsj

Just spraying my cd drive black, then ill get some for you


----------



## Kornowski

Awesome, Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Michael

Bump!

Alright, it's been more than 1 year.. how clean is your interior *now*?! 

I'll be the first to admit, mine is pretty dusty... but it's been relocated to under the desk because of an AIO printer  ... that'll soon change 

Post up some pics, guys!

-mak


----------



## memory

This is what mine looks like.  Try not to make fun of me  I am not too good with cable management.  I need to get in there and try to make it better.  I usually try to keep it free of dust, though.

http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u249/clarke_017/100_1242.jpg


----------



## Michael

memory said:


> This is what mine looks like.  Try not to make fun of me  I am not too good with cable management.  I need to get in there and try to make it better.  I usually try to keep it free of dust, though.
> 
> http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u249/clarke_017/100_1242.jpg



Hey, that's not bad at all! A few zip ties and it'd be looking really good 

Also, I see we have the same taste in speakers


----------



## ThatGuy16

ThatGuy16 said:


> Heh, ever wondered how many wires and cables i got im my case? if you think of a better way of organizing, you get a cookie
> So between the controller, switches, and fans...i think i could throw a rope to china
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/DSCF1996.jpg
> http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s145/Coreyhm1/DSCF2019.jpg



Sweet, is that a X800XL?!


----------



## Jon Boy

Kornowski said:


> Not too bad;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


My dad got this case (without side pannel).  Don't you think the front view of this looks ashamedly like a Mercedes E class.  It even has the merc badge in the centre


----------



## voyagerfan99

I have the urge to try and fix my wire mess. It's hard with so many fans and drives.

Though it's gonna have to wait because my brother used all the zip ties on the christmas lights.


----------



## Kornowski

Jon Boy said:


> My dad got this case (without side pannel).  Don't you think the front view of this looks ashamedly like a Mercedes E class.  It even has the merc badge in the centre



Haha. I know, right. It's such a rip! 
Did he get it from Ebuyer by any chance?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Haha, theres another one that resembles a BMW.


----------



## porterjw

> My dad got this case (without side pannel). Don't you think the front view of this looks ashamedly like a Mercedes E class. It even has the merc badge in the centre



Mercs...feh.

I'm tempted to get a nice solid black case now and carve a Screaming Chicken in the front and drop some orange cathodes behind it


----------



## Mitch?

here ya go with my new antec 900 















the sata cords are for my other case, and are like 16" long, i'll try to find some 8" somewhere ha.


----------



## Ramodkk

ThatGuy16 said:


> Haha, theres another one that resembles a BMW.



And don't forget the Ferrari model 

LOL miss your X800 much? My dad is currently using my 7600GT


----------



## memory

Actually Micheal, I have the Logitech x-530 speakers which probably the same as the x-230's, just more speakers.


----------



## Michael

memory said:


> Actually Micheal, I have the Logitech x-530 speakers which probably the same as the x-230's, just more speakers.



Same speakers, yes. As you said, you simply have more of them, as well as a center channel 

-Michael


----------



## Geoff




----------



## Kornowski




----------

